# Notebook - umschaltbare Grafikkarte / Radeon u Intel HD



## repe (26. September 2013)

Hey!

Folgendes Problem mit diesem Laptop: Samsung 350E7C, Core i5-3210M, 8GB RAM, 500GB, Radeon HD 7670M 2GB , schwarz (NP350E7C-S0KDE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich. Es ist eine Radeon HD7670M verbaut, die sich bei entsprechender Anwendung einschalten sollte. Ansonsten läuft eine Intel HD4000. Jetzt funktioniert das Ganze leider net so, denn es wird immer nur die HD4000 verwendet, ungeachtet dessen ob ich via CatalystControlCenter die gewollte Anwendung mit "Hochleistung" markiere (sonst läuft "Energiesparend"). Ich hab versucht einen neuen Treiber für die Radeon zu installieren - blöderweise erkennt der Laptop die Karte ja nicht - da ja im Desktopbetrieb Intel verwendet wird - und installiert mal gar nix. Im BIOS ist keine entsprechende Eintragung zu finden, dass ich eventuell die Intel HD aussschalten könnte. AMD bietet ein Utiliy an welches mir anzeigen sollte was läuft - was aber auch nicht hinhaut, da - wie gesagt- keine AMD Karte gefunden werden kann. Ein Tool, das mir die gesamte Hardware anzeigt (AIDA64) zeigt mir auch nur Intel an. Ich habs auch mit allen möglichen Einstellungen über die "Energieoptionen" in der Systemsteuerung versucht - nichts funkioniert. Kann es sein, dass hier nicht mal ein Chip verbaut ist? 
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich da vorgehen sollte? Ein Mail an Samsung ist bereits draussen, nur meldet sich da mal niemand. 
(Ich verwende Win8 64)

beste grüße!
repe


----------



## Railroadfighter (27. September 2013)

Schau als erstes ins Bios ob vllt. Intel-Only eingestellt ist.

Dann probier den inoffiziellen Treiber:
www.leshcatlabs.net
Vorher alle Treiber von AMD und Intel runterschmeißen, das ist ein Komplettpaket.


----------



## repe (27. September 2013)

Hey!
Danke für die Antwort, ich werd das mal versuchen...und geb dann Bescheid


----------



## repe (27. September 2013)

..funktioniert leider nicht. es läuft quasi die intel hd4000, die ich manuell nicht umschalten kann, und demzufolge funktioniert es einfach nicht, einen catalyst drüber zu installieren. ich kann die intel nicht deaktivieren, um den korrekten treiber zu laden. über den gerätemanager deaktivieren probieren? ist das zu empfehlen?


----------



## Railroadfighter (28. September 2013)

Dann mach als nächstes ein Bios-Update. 
Sonst hat das Book einen Schaden, normalerweise müssen immer beide Karten im Geräte-Manager angezeigt werden, egal welche aktiv ist.


----------



## repe (28. September 2013)

Hey!
Danke nochmal für die Antwort!
BIOS Update schon gemacht, im Gerätemanager werden auch beide GraKas angezeigt. Ich hab eben einen Benchmark laufen lassen (3Dmark06), auf entsprechender Hochleistung, aber wieder wird nur IntelHD4000 verwendet.


----------



## repe (29. September 2013)

...kann mir ein Moderator diesen Beitrag in das Grafikkarten Forum schieben? Eventuell gibts da jemanden, der diese Problematik schon mal hatte....


----------

